# Please help me choose a Fly Team/Pro frame!



## jwl2222 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to biking and would really love to get some feedback from all the bikers on this forum. I'm looking into getting the Fly Pro or Fly team but I am concerned about fitting. This is my first real bike as i've just been chugging the trails on a cheapo setup. 

I'm 5'8" to 5'9" with an inside leg (from crotch to floor) of 32". For the most part i'm riding on bumpy pavement, dirt/rocks, but nothing too technical no jumps no mountains. From bikes direct I'm at the end of the 16" and the beginning of the 18". If only they had a 17".

Can anyone who owns this bike please post height and frame size?

Also as a general question, would this bike be comfortable for a 5 hr ride?

Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## sbarro (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello,
I think you'll have better luck asking on http://forums.mtbr.com/ .


----------

